# Getting a C-36 plumbing license in California



## WolfmanGK (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello,


I am looking into getting my plumbing license and starting a slab leak business in California. I know 4 years of verifiable work is required, but I have a question on that. My father has been a plumber for over 40 years, and I have done work for him on and off now for almost 11 years.

The only problem is, is that he never got his plumbing license. I can get a written letter saying I have done a minimum of 4 years from my father, but since he isn't licensed, will it count?


I appreciate everyones wisdom.



Thanks!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't know a thing about the rules in California, - - that being said, - - my answer remains the same, - - DEFINITELY NO!!


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*License ? What License ?*

I totally agree with Tom.

Sounds like a Freakin " Pipe Dream " to me.

That will NOT Fly in California.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Not sure, Plumb Guy may know for sure but up here I think its 3 years app before you could apply for your test. Also you need 3 years or 400 hrs of schooling before you apply.

BJD


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

I'm not sure about California, but in MA no go! You have to be a registered apprentice and work 6000 hours (3yrs fulltime) and 300 hours of school. And only a master can register people. You might see if you could gather up some paperwork or paystubs documenting you're time and give it a shot!! Good Luck!!

I've heard of guys around here who were told by their boss that they were registered. When it came time for them to apply for the test they found out the boss lied and according to the state they had ZERO hours! Boss did it to keep them around an extra 3 years. He figured if they got their license they would leave or want to much money...Real Scumbag Move!!!


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

As a commercial general contractor's superintendent, I can say we rely very heavily on the expertise of our specialty contractors. We are paying for that. My job is to provide you with proper access to your work. I need to know a little bit about a lot of things, but again, we rely on you a lot.

It should not be easy to obtain the status of expert in your field. Do some research, and if it is your passion, you will find a way. Good luck.


----------



## License Guru (Jan 19, 2008)

I love reading these old threads. :thumbup:

Some/most of the advice given above is not exactly true.

It would be ok to submit your experience with the father listed as employer, or list the experience as "self employed" showing the father as "journeyman."

A "letter" would not be accepted, but there is always a right way and a wrong way to complete the work experience page.

Obviously, this person has most likely obtained his license. I'm just adding to this thread to correct some "not-so-correct advice".


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

License Guru said:


> I love reading these old threads. :thumbup:
> 
> Some/most of the advice given above is not exactly true.
> 
> It would be ok to submit your experience with the father listed as employer, or list the experience as "self employed" showing the father as "journeyman."


I can't understand why a corroboration of an unlicensed individual would count in any way towards this requirement. California is truly different in their thinking.

Wonder if they would do this for 'doctor' from Peru or Albania? The 'plumber' has a better chance or hurting more people from one good mistake than the 'doctor' would.


----------

